# fert test kits



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just curious what you guys use to measure your fert levels, if at all.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use the API test kit for nitrates, and I also have a Sera test kit (obtained from a friend) that I use for testing phosphates and iron as well as ensuring that the API nitrate kit matches up well.


----------

